# Why is she so nasty?



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Long story short.

She played up 3 times.
We seperated.
She admitted fault for the seperation 
She also has Bi-polar.

We were amicable at the start then you know the old story ,people started getting in her ear. You know the usual comments
"Screw him for as much as you can get"
"Hire a lawyer and take him to court"
"You deserve 75%"
"Don't let him have the kids" 
etc etc

Well, she became very very nasty and started with all this garbage. She has turned into the evil EX.

I have tried as much as I possibly can to keep my cool in this whole saga.

Last week I'd had enough so I served it up to her in a nice way, trying to educate her on how evil she has become, how she is affecting the children etc etc. Asked her why she treats me like garbage and is totally disrespectful.

She keeps trying to tell me that Im the one screwing her over etc.

Some people told me, She will never be happy no matter what. 

Anyone got an opinion on how you would deal with this sort of unjust behaviour?
Do I just let it go, ignore it? 
It's hard not to since she's using the kids as pawn.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Read my thread. It will help. Been 9 months and my stb-xw is still vindictive. Take the high road.

Tonight I called to say goodnight to the kids. In the middle of a conversation with our son her phone gets another call. She takes the phone, hangs up on me, and answers the other call. Guess who, the OM. I call back and the other kids told me what happened. Yeah, she's a jerk but really what's important is I got to say goodnight to the kids.


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well if the Biatch has lawyered up then you are forced to do the same. It amazes me how stupid people can be, if you go to a mediator your looking at about 2Gs, lawyer and your looking at 10-30K. Usually its the women looking for a free ride but really most of the property division has set laws on how it is to be divided and the only ones that win is the lawyers.


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Help239 said:


> Read my thread. It will help. Been 9 months and my stb-xw is still vindictive. Take the high road.
> 
> Tonight I called to say goodnight to the kids. In the middle of a conversation with our son her phone gets another call. She takes the phone, hangs up on me, and answers the other call. Guess who, the OM. I call back and the other kids told me what happened. Yeah, she's a jerk but really what's important is I got to say goodnight to the kids.


Yeh been on the high rd and don't want to sway. Yep I know exactly what you're talking about she does exactly what you said above. 

Unbelievable behaviour, makes me laugh when she says things like.
I hope you're so proud, you've screwed your family. You are so low. Everyone thinks your nowhere cause you screwed your family.

Im thinking, hmmm, they wouldn't be thinking that you screwed up the marriage cause you were bed hopping or that you've had three boyfriends since we split and that was only 4 months ago. 

Crazy how the mind thinks hey.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Is she diagnosed Bi-Polar? That really explains a lot of this and you just can't make sense out of insanity. You can make sure the children are protected. 

Why are you not seeking custody of them if your estranged wife has mental illness issues? While Bi-Polar can be manageable, it's also a very serious mental illness. 

I just don't understand why you gloss over that so lightly and wonder about her behavior as you do, knowing that she is unstable to begin with.


----------

